# eure liebsten TV serien !!??



## Andi482 (2. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,
habe in letzter Zeit so die eine oder andere Serie geschaut und frage mich, welche eure Favoriten sind??

Meine absolute Top-Serie im Moment sind die "Sons of Anarchy".   Wer es kennt, der kennt es, muss ich ja nicht viel zu sagen.
dazu kommen:  The Shield, The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Spartacus, True Blood, ...

Was könnt ihr noch empfehlen?  Was ist noch ne gute Empfehlung?


----------



## clown44 (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht der typische Seriengucker, aber diese Serien habe ich gesehen:

J.A.G. - Im Auftrag der Ehre
Star Trek ( Next Geneartion, Deep Space 9, Voyager )


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/226003-eure-5-lieblings-serien-und-filme.html


----------



## Andi482 (3. Februar 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/226003-eure-5-lieblings-serien-und-filme.html


 
ach schau an..


----------



## dragonlort (3. Februar 2013)

Moin,
Ich will auch mal^^  
Spartacus,
Supernatural, 
Games of Thrones, 
The big bang theory,
Two and a half man,
Vampire Daries.
The Walking Dead


----------



## Hideout (3. Februar 2013)

Doctor Who
Star Trek (TNG und Voyager)
Stargate SG-1
Two and a half men
Criminal Minds
NCIS


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2013)

Breaking Bad
Die wilden siebziger
Melissa & Joey
The Exes
Scrubs
South Park
Desperate Housewives
und viele viele mehr ^^


----------



## Andi482 (3. Februar 2013)

die "Sons of Anarchy" scheinen ja nicht so bekannt zu sein.....oder ist das nichts für euch?


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2013)

Doch, die hatten doch vor einem oder zwei Monaten TV Premiere in Deutschland. Gefällt mir aber nicht


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2013)

Och, da sind mir doch die guten/alten Oldies wie:


A-Team
Knight Rider
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
MacGyver
Airwolf
Trio mit 4 Fäusten
Hart aber herzlich
Sledge Hammer
Kojak-Einsatz im Manhattan
Bonanza
viiiiel symphatischer

Gruß


----------



## TheWalkingDead (3. Februar 2013)

guckst du meinen Namen


----------



## Metalic (3. Februar 2013)

Doch doch, Sons of Anarchy ist für mich eine der besten Serien der letzten Jahre. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mich sehr für Motorräder, Clubs etc. interessiere. Eigentlich ist es eine Sauerei, dass man in Deutschland so lange auf so coole Serien warten muss wenn man bedenkt, dass die Serie schon 08 in den USA lief. Die Ausstrahlung über MyVideo habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Erst als sie auf Kabel Eins lief habe ich sie regelmäßig gesehen. Leider auch nur die erste Staffel und ich zweifel stark daran, dass weitere demnächst gezeigt werden. Bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass man dann irgendwann alle Staffeln mit deutscher Synchro kaufen kann. Mit englischem Originalton hören ist nicht so mein Fall, da es bei der Serie relativ schwer ist die Jungs zu verstehen mit ihrem irischen Akzent. 
Ansonsten natürlich noch Breaking Bad. Für mich die beste Serie überhaupt. Vor kurzem erst Staffel Vier auf Bluray gekauft aber innerhalb von 3 Tagen komplett durch. Nun darf ich wieder auf Staffel fünf warten 
Die "Standartserien" schau ich natürlich auch sehr gern. Two and a half man, How i met your mother, The big bang theory usw.

Schau derzeit aber auch gerne die wilden Siebziger. Warte immer mal auf ein interessantes Komplettangebot der Serie bei Amazon.


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2013)

Mit Verweis auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/226003-eure-5-lieblings-serien-und-filme.html mache ich hier mal zu. Bei Fragen und Anmerkungen hierzu bin ich natürlich via PN erreichbar.

MfG Jimini


----------

